# Skirmisher boots - what do they boost?



## Terramotus (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm sure this is answered somewhere, but I couldn't find it.

The skirmisher boots state that, "You gain a +2 bonus on damage rolls when you make a skirmish attack.  This is a continuous effect and requires no activation."

So let's take a hypothetical 5th level Scout with a flaming longbow.  On a hit he's rolling 1d8 (longbow) + 1d6 (flaming) + 2d6 (skirmish).  Is this a +2 to all his damage rolls total in the round granting him a bonus 2 points of damage, or does this actually apply to every single die rolled, so that he gets an additional 8 points of damage?


----------



## domino (Feb 9, 2008)

flat +2 bonus.

However, that bonus is doubled/tripled/quadrupled in cases of things like critical attacks, and similar.

It is not, however, +2 per die.


----------



## Darklone (Feb 10, 2008)

Enjoy Greater Manyshot.


----------

